# White Zone - Demand it!



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The house of reps. canned the white zone. Don't let the Senate do the same. Contact them now, get results from them!
http://www.iwantmyhdtv.com/iwanthdtv/


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast forum.


----------

